# AKU or KE?



## kajinomi (Apr 27, 2011)

what is the difference btw aga khan and king edward?if you had to pick one which one would you choose and why?


----------



## yousaf465 (Aug 20, 2009)

Go or AKU if you can afford.


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

AKU !!!!!


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

KE is a great school, but it is a public college that follows the government curriculum (memorizing tons of details, essay questions etc) 
AKU is a private college with much better facilities as it is privately funded. It's curriculum is based off short answer and analytically focused questions, so not as much memorization. This will prepare you better for the USMLE.
Basically, if you want to practice in Pakistan, KE will give you tons of patient contact and experience
But if you want to practice outside Pakistan AKU will aid you much more. 
Its a choice between which school is specifically better for you


----------

